# How does one prevent MBD if their tegu is always hiding?



## Venom6547 (Feb 11, 2012)

I noticed my tegu has been a lot more active and very very hungry since he awoke from his hibernation, but when he walks around it seems as if his legs are weak even though i have a uvb/a bulb along with his heat bulb, could this be from just not using his legs for 6-7months? Also I was wondering if using the light bulbs from home depot or lowes for growing plants could work with the same as uvb/uva bulbs from a pet store only cheaper. I hope to have pictures of him up as soon as i can get the pictures off my phone 

Oh, as I was typing this post out he came out to bask and roam a little so maybe i spoke too soon about him staying in his burrow [attachment=3980][attachment=3979]


----------



## james.w (Feb 11, 2012)

What bulb are you using for uvb?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Feb 11, 2012)

He could be showing early signs of MBD. The slightly bulging eyes and shortened snout are also precursors to MBD in a young GU. As James requested, what kind of lights are you using? What foods/supplements are you offering?


----------



## Venom6547 (Feb 11, 2012)

It is a repti glo 25watt uvb bulb 10.0, Would a bulb from home depot work for uva/uvb?

I am going to the store today to get him beef hearts gizzards and all he needs, He recently ate ground turkey and pieces of an apple with calcium on the turkey. I have only fed him once because he just woke up from hibernation and only has shown interest in food yesterday and today. Should I feed him every other day or every day since he just awoke? Before hibernation I used to feed him once every other day with fruits and usually ground turkey or a rat pup. 

Quick question on the food though sorry to get a little off topic but could he eat freeze dried krill? i have a couple pounds of it for my red tail catfish and didn't want to give him any before checking it out with you guys first and my second is for gizzards, hearts, etc do i need to supplement it with calcium or does it have enough nutrients?


----------



## james.w (Feb 11, 2012)

The Repti Glo bulbs aren't very good at providing UVB, I would recommend getting a MVB or at least a Repti Sun tube UVB.

How old is he? I would probably offer food every day, the higher calcium foods you can get him to eat the better. Rats, chicks, chicken necks are great for calcium.

Not familiar the the krill so I can't say either way.


----------



## Venom6547 (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay thank you for the advice I'll get one probably when I go out to get his food, and I really don't know his age he must be close to a year old now, I got him back in July I think and the kid knew nothing about him. He's about 23inches from snout to tip of his tail.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 11, 2012)

_Krill is fine I haven't offered any in years but both my tegu and monitor loved it. I was thinking about picking some up week before last but didn't._


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 11, 2012)

No, the full spectrum lights at Home Depot are not good to use. At this point I would use Mercury Vapor and mix his supplements at a rate of 1tablespoon powder calcium per pound of meat. If you aren't mixing a pound of meat, break it down, ie 1/2 lb meat = 1/2TBspoon calcium, 1/4 lb meat = 1/4 TBspoon


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 12, 2012)

keep the reptilglo and get another uvb i do that and it seems to work just use hte reptiglo as extra uvb


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 12, 2012)

I usz one riptile sun and the rest is riptiglos so it should be fine just get a big sun one


----------



## james.w (Feb 12, 2012)

@ monstruo and Kimmie, how long have you had your tegus under the repti glo and how far away are they from your tegu?


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Feb 15, 2012)

i have had mine with him for 2 months and its about 24 inchs away from his basking rock


----------

